# Which army?



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been considering purchasing a WHFB army and I need your help making the final decision. However, I have managed to reduce the choices down to 3: Dwarfs, High Elves(Iffy), and Warriors of Chaos. Out of these 3 choices, which would you suggest I go with? It would be helpful if you could provide a reason for your suggestion.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

What do you want to do with the Army: mostly paint pretty models? annihilate everyone without breaking a nail?

I suggest having some aesthetic reasons so you are not demotivated by painting lots of ugly troops, so it depends on which range you like. I chose Warriors of Chaos purely on the basis of aesthetics; however you might find Dwarves beautiful.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

To second what Dave said above, in WHFB you pretty much have to LOVE the look of the models that you are going to be playing with because, unlike in 40K, you are going to be painting a TON of those same models over and over again. When you're talking a couple units of 10 guys (like in 40K), boredom usually doesn't get a chance to set in. Take it from me, though- you aren't going to enjoy slogging through a single unit of 40 guys, all painted similarly. . .and then doing that again and again for your other four units. . .in an army you don't like the looks of.

So, the best bet is to always choose the army you are stoked to paint and game with. Simple, but that's that.

As for your three choices- all have a great model range. Dwarves play mostly defensively, WoC are pure charge and assault, and High Elves are the most "strategic," in that you definitely have to pick and choose your battles and make sure that you maneuver well into place. All are fun to play- HE's are definitely the most challenging, in my opinion, both from a gaming and a modelling/painting perspective. So, that could also come into play, depending on how experienced you are with the GW systems.
Good luck!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with the above posters. Choose the army you most like the look of.

That aside, it also depends on what type of army you want to play. A sturdy gunline (Dwarves)? An elite army of specialists (High Elves)? Or a resilient close combat army (Warriors of Chaos)?

If all you care about is competitiveness, then Warriors of Chaos are probably the most competitive, just because of how cheap marauders are.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> I agree with the above posters. Choose the army you most like the look of.
> 
> That aside, it also depends on what type of army you want to play. A sturdy gunline (Dwarves)? An elite army of specialists (High Elves)? Or a resilient close combat army (Warriors of Chaos)?
> 
> If all you care about is competitiveness, then Warriors of Chaos are probably the most competitive, just because of how cheap marauders are.


Dwarves are no longer stuck with being a gunline army, thanks to the random charge range. Especially if you take a look at the pics in the BRB (or perhaps Very Big Rule Book ).

In terms of competitiveness, I think High Elves are better than WoC, thanks to ASF+high Initiative+Great Weapon and of course Teclis. No wonder that they are in the new box and the Skaven, the other most competitive army. WoC is in the third place at best, but I think we'll have to wait a few months 'till the tournament-zerkers find out what can be found out.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, I have eliminated elves... but I still have some troubles with the other two. Perhaps someone could tell me how the two different armies play?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, wot ya wanna no about Beardies, is that they iz strong but slow. Not as strong as Orcs tho. We're da bestest at bein' strong. Warriors of Kaos are freaky, dey have lotz and lotz of holy stuff like a big bildin' they pull inta battul an it makes 'em stronga. Dey also have 'Marks', witch make dem tuffer, 'ader ta kill, brave or crazy. Beardies is borin' ta paint, to much beard on 'em, were as da Chaos ladz is all different cullers and 'ave all sorts of freaky stuff like eyes in dere shields and stuff anywayz me 'ead 'urts so dat's it.

Midnight

EDIT: Forgive me, I seem to have absorbed too much raw Waaagh! on Hobby Camp...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Both Dwarves and Warriors of Chaos have very strong and sturdy close combat units, supported by strong heroes/lords. The main differences between the armies are:

1. Dwarves have a lot of shooting, whereas Warriors of Chaos have virtually none.

2. Warriors of chaos have a good number of fast units and spellcasters (mainly offensive/attack magic), whereas Dwarves have virtually none of either.

Either way you're basically giving up something: either shooting or magic. You just have to decide which you want more.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chaos are CC monsters.

Dwarves have good CC, but shooting also.

Chaos has magic, Dwarves use runes.


----------

